# Φράσεις, φράσεις, φράσεις



## nickel (Dec 7, 2009)

Κυκλοφορεί σήμερα (7/12/2009) μαζί με την Ελευθεροτυπία το δεύτερο τεύχος του ενθέτου «κοντέινερ» (www.konteiner.gr), ενός νέου εκδοτικού εγχειρήματος για την πολιτική, τον πολιτισμό και τις τέχνες. Διαβάστε το editorial του δεύτερου τεύχους... 
Βία σε κοινή θέα

Κωνσταντίνος Τζαμιώτης

Μην αγχώνεσαι, η ζωή είναι ωραία, χαμογελάστε, έτσι πρέπει, μετανοείτε, η καθαριότητα είναι μισή αρχοντιά, το κάπνισμα βλάπτει σοβαρά την υγεία, απαγορεύεται η αναστροφή, ένα και ένα κάνουν δύο, τίμα τον πατέρα σου και τη μητέρα σου, μην κάνεις στους άλλους ότι δεν θέλεις να σου κάνουν, το πάχος μικραίνει τη ζωή, Ελλάς Ελλήνων Χριστιανών, πρόσεχε πώς μιλάς, είναι καθήκον σου, το πρωινό είναι το σημαντικότερο γεύμα της ημέρας, η γυναίκα ολοκληρώνεται μόνο με την τεκνοποίηση, ου μοιχεύσεις, υποχρεωτική πορεία, τηλεφώνησε τώρα, το μέγεθος δεν έχει καμία σημασία, ωραίες ιδέες είναι οι μεγάλες ιδέες, κατάλληλο για όλους, ο χρόνος είναι ο καλύτερος γιατρός, ζήσε τη ζωή σου, δεν προλαβαίνω, το ζωικό λίπος φράζει τις αρτηρίες, σταθερό επιτόκιο, 80-65-80, η ιστορία διδάσκει, όταν ακούς «τάξη», ανθρώπινο κρέας μυρίζει, το μήλο κάτω από τη μηλιά θα πέσει, τι θα πουν οι άλλοι;, δεν μπορώ σημαίνει δεν θέλω, παν μέτρο άριστο, ακατάλληλο κάτω των δεκαοχτώ, εδώ είναι Βαλκάνια, απαγορεύεται η στάθμευση, ένα μήλο την ημέρα το γιατρό τον κάνει πέρα, ορκίσου, η κόλαση είναι οι άλλοι, ο σκύλος είναι ο καλύτερος φίλος του ανθρώπου, μην ορέγεσαι τη γυναίκα του άλλου, αγάπα τον πλησίον σου, τα παιδιά είναι ευτυχία, σκέφτομαι άρα υπάρχω, μην κρίνεις για να μην κριθείς, είσαι ο και λέγεσαι, η σιωπή είναι χρυσός, προορισμός του ανθρώπου είναι η διαιώνιση του είδους, ανάλωση κατά προτίμηση, μάθε τέχνη και άσ' την, ο καθένας είναι άξιος της μοίρας του, είναι λάθος και το ξέρεις, οι έσχατοι έσονται πρώτοι, ουδέν λάθος αναγνωρίζεται μετά από την απομάκρυνση από το ταμείο, ο χρόνος είναι χρήμα, η τέχνη εξυψώνει τα ήθη, όταν θέλεις κάτι πραγματικά ολόκληρο το σύμπαν συνωμοτεί υπέρ σου, και επειδή το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα του Κόσμου είναι ότι οι βλάκες είναι γεμάτοι αυτοπεποίθηση και οι ευφυείς είναι γεμάτοι αμφιβολίες, τη γλάστρα που θωρείς αριστερά στη σκάλα ως ανεβαίνεις, θα την εδείς στα δεξιά όταν θα κατεβαίνεις. Κάπως έτσι ζήσανε αυτοί καλά και εμείς καλύτερα.

Και για την αντιγραφή
Κωνσταντίνος Τζαμιώτης ​Ανηφόρα - κατηφόρα, ένα και το αυτό. — Ηράκλειτος
Όποιος προσθέτει μήνυμα σ' αυτό το νήμα, να μεταφράζει και μία φράση...
Για τις φράσεις με πράσινο χρώμα έχει ήδη προταθεί μία μετάφραση.

Και άλλες φράσεις εδώ.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 7, 2009)

Ένα μήλο την ημέρα το γιατρό τον κάνει πέρα | An apple a day keeps the doctor away.
Πρόσεχε πώς μιλάς | Watch your language
Το μέγεθος δεν έχει καμία σημασία | Size doesn't matter
Η κόλαση είναι οι άλλοι | Hell is other people (ή, για να είμαστε ακριβείς,
*L'enfer, c'est les autres*
)
H σιωπή είναι χρυσός | Silence is golden
Οι έσχατοι έσονται πρώτοι | The last shall be first
Ελληνικά να βάζουμε;



nickel said:


> 80-65-80


Ξεκινάω δίαιτα...


----------



## nickel (Dec 7, 2009)

Μια χαρά είναι έτσι.

Μην κρίνεις για να μην κριθείς. = Judge not that ye be not judged.


80-65-80: Χρειάζεται να κάνω μετατοπίσεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 7, 2009)

ο χρόνος είναι χρήμα = time is money

80-65-80=-65 (τι δεν καταλαβαίνω);


----------



## Palavra (Dec 7, 2009)

αγάπα τον πλησίον σου = love thy neighbour



drsiebenmal said:


> 80-65-80=-65 (τι δεν καταλαβαίνω);


Μάλλον ο συντάκτης ήθελε να γράψει 90-60-90, εκτός κι αν τον παρεξήγησα...


----------



## nickel (Dec 7, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Μάλλον ο συντάκτης ήθελε να γράψει 90-60-90, εκτός κι αν τον παρεξήγησα...


Όχι πως δεν υπάρχουν ψεύτρες που μιλάνε για 32-26-32.

Περισσότερα στο vital statistics.

Χαμογελάστε = Smile


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 7, 2009)

σκέφτομαι άρα υπάρχω | I think, therefore I am [ΕΝ],
_πρωτότ.:_
Je pense donc je suis [FR], cogito ergo sum [LA]
τι θα πουν οι άλλοι; | what will other people say?
τίμα τον πατέρα σου και τη μητέρα σου | honor your father and your mother
μην ορέγεσαι τη γυναίκα του άλλου | you shall not covet your neighbor’s wife
ου μοιχεύσεις | you shall not commit adultery


----------



## Palavra (Dec 7, 2009)

η ζωή είναι ωραία | Life is good
ζήσανε αυτοί καλά και εμείς καλύτερα | And they lived happily ever after 
ο χρόνος είναι ο καλύτερος γιατρός | Time heals (all wounds)
κατάλληλο για όλους | G-rated (όπου g, general admission)

Αυτό πώς μου ξέφυγε;; 


όταν θέλεις κάτι πραγματικά ολόκληρο το σύμπαν συνωμοτεί υπέρ σου | when you want something all the universe conspires in helping you to achieve it (και το ορίτζιναλ: Quando você quer alguma coisa, todo o universo conspira para que você realize o seu desejo)


----------



## SBE (Dec 7, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> 80-65-80=-65 (τι δεν καταλαβαίνω);




Χαιρετίζω το μαθηματικό μυαλό του Δόχτορα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 7, 2009)

SBE said:


> Χαιρετίζω το μαθηματικό μυαλό του Δόχτορα!



 Νάσαι καλά. Κάνουμε και επιδείξεις πολλαπλασιασμού με λογαριθμικό κανόνα. Επίσης, μαθήματα για την τέχνη της προκολομβιανής μαγειρικής (ελληνική κουζίνα χωρίς ντομάτες, πατάτες κλπ). Ειδικά crash-courses για το άναμμα φωτιάς με κλαδάκια.

Θα μείνουμε από φράσεις σε λίγο. Ήδη χρωστάς μία. Μόλις προλαβαίνεις να μεταφράσεις κανά-δυό :) ή να προσθέσεις μερικές φρέσκες για τη σκυταλοδρομία.

Α, ναι! απαγορεύεται η στάθμευση = no parking


----------



## SBE (Dec 7, 2009)

Ε, αφού χρωστάω να ρίψω τον οβολό μου
η καθαριότητα είναι μισή αρχοντιά cleanliness is next to godliness
το κάπνισμα βλάπτει σοβαρά την υγεία Smoking seriously harms you and others around you (φράση κλισέ από το πακετο)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 7, 2009)

merci!

απαγορεύεται η αναστροφή = U-turn is prohibited


----------



## Palavra (Dec 7, 2009)

SBE said:


> Ε, αφού χρωστάω να ρίψω τον οβολό μου
> η καθαριότητα είναι μισή αρχοντιά cleanliness is next to godliness
> το κάπνισμα βλάπτει σοβαρά την υγεία Smoking seriously harms you and others around you (φράση κλισέ από το πακετο)


Εγώ έχω δει ωστόσο και _το κάπνισμα βλάπτει σοβαρά εσάς και τους γύρω σας_. Υπάρχει μήπως και κάτι άλλο;


----------



## Zazula (Dec 7, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ έχω δει ωστόσο και _το κάπνισμα βλάπτει σοβαρά εσάς και τους γύρω σας_. Υπάρχει μήπως και κάτι άλλο;


Όλες οι σχετικές σημάνσεις είναι στον σύνδεσμο που παραθέτω εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=31000&postcount=13.


----------



## SBE (Dec 8, 2009)

Σύμφωνα με τα λινκ του Ζαζ, η φράση 'το καπνισμα βλάπτει σοβαρά την υγεία" δεν χρησιμοποιείται πλεόν στα πακέτα τσιγάρων. Να το πούμε smοking is bad for your health, τότε;


----------



## SBE (Dec 8, 2009)

Μην αγχώνεσαι don't worry, (be happy)
η ζωή είναι ωραία life is beautiful, αν αναφέρεται στην ταινία. 
μετανοείτε





το πάχος μικραίνει τη ζωή fat shortens life
σταθερό επιτόκιο fixed interest rate
ανάλωση κατά προτίμηση best before


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2009)

Λέω τα σύκα σύκα και τη σκάφη σκάφη. = To call a spade a spade.

— Φάουλ φάουλ, ακούστηκε η φωνή συντονίστριας. Δεν υπάρχει στη λίστα.
— Όχι, υπάρχει στο χτεσινό νήμα του Σαραντάκου, ακούστηκε να λέει ο δόλιος υποβολέας.

Καλημέρα σας.


----------



## daeman (Dec 8, 2009)

μην κάνεις στους άλλους ό,τι δεν θέλεις να σου κάνουν = do not do to others what you would not like to be done to you (negative form: Silver Rule)

(να κάνεις στους άλλους ό,τι θα ήθελες να σου κάνουν) να φέρεσαι στους άλλους όπως θα ήθελες να σου φέρονται = do to others what you would like to be done to you ή (σε πιο βιβλική γλώσσα) Do unto others as you would have them do unto you (positive form: Golden Rule).

Λεπτομέρειες εδώ: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Golden_Rule_(ethics)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 8, 2009)

daeman said:


> μην κάνεις στους άλλους ό,τι δεν θέλεις να σου κάνουν = do not do to others what you would not like to be done to you (negative form: Silver Rule)
> 
> (να κάνεις στους άλλους ό,τι θα ήθελες να σου κάνουν) να φέρεσαι στους άλλους όπως θα ήθελες να σου φέρονται = do to others what you would like to be done to you ή (σε πιο βιβλική γλώσσα) Do unto others as you would have them do unto you (positive form: Golden Rule).


Κλεόβουλος ο Ρόδιος (6ος αι π.Χ.): "Ο συ μισείς ετέρω μη ποιήσεις".
Παλαιά Διαθήκη (Τωβίτ δ', 15): "Και ο συ μισείς, μηδενί ποιήσης".
Καινή Διαθήκη (Ματθ. Ζ', 12): "Πάντα ουν όσα αν θέλητε ίνα ποιώσιν ημίν οι άνθρωποι, ούτω και υμείς ποιείτε αυτοίς· ούτος γαρ εστίν ο νόμος και οι προφήται".
Από εδώ: http://www.xrysalogia.gr/xrysoskanon.html.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 9, 2009)

είναι λάθος και το ξέρεις = it's wrong and you know it
και το παρόμοιο:
έχω δίκιο και το ξέρεις = I'm right and you know it

και μερικές φράσεις ακόμη (τροποποιημένες από το λ. *φρασεολογία* στα _Συνώνυμα και συγγενικά_ του Π. Βλαστού):

δε μας αδειάζεις τη γωνιά, τι ανάγκη έχεις εσύ, όχι παίζουμε, ν' αγιάσει το χέρι του, αυτά τ' ακούω βερεσέ, αυγά σου καθαρίζουν; τ' αγώγι ξυπνά τον αγωγιάτη, έχει ανάγκη και κόψιμο, όπου μας βγάλει η άκρη, πού σε είδα πού σε ξέρω, βασιλική διαταγή και τα σκυλιά δεμένα, Θεέ μου, τι κρατάς τα κεραμίδια ξεκάρφωτα, δουλειές με φούντες, τα δυο πόδια σ' ένα παπούτσι, τη βρήκαμε την άκρη, βρήκε το δάσκαλό του, δάγκωσε τη γλώσσα σου, θα σου δείξω τι καπνό φουμάρω, ξέρεις ποιος είμαι εγώ; μία σου και μία μου, ούτε ψύλλος στον κόρφο του, αλήθεια;​


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 9, 2009)

με τίποτα= no way
σ' τα 'λεγα εγώ = told you so

Θα ακολουθήσουν κι άλλα αργότερα...


----------



## Zazula (Dec 14, 2009)

Is the Pope Catholic?
Does a bear shit in the woods?
Is yesterday's crawdad tomorrow's fry? > *Χέζουν οι αρκούδες στο δάσος;*


----------



## Zazula (Dec 20, 2009)

τα μαγαζιά σου είναι ανοιχτά = your fly is open


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2010)

του γεννάνε και τα κοκόρια του = he's helluva luck

Μπορείτε φυσικά να προτείνετε και άλλες αποδόσεις... :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2010)

του γεννάνε και τα κοκόρια του = he has the luck of the devil (για κλασικές αποδόσεις)
He's so lucky that even his roosters lay eggs. Να μην ντρεπόμαστε μια καλή κατά λέξη απόδοση.


----------



## pidyo (Jun 17, 2010)

του γεννάνε και τα κοκόρια του = Ρεχάγκελ


----------



## Zazula (Jul 12, 2010)

*When life gives you lemons, make lemonade*

Η έκφραση είναι: When life gives you lemons, make lemonade. Μάλλον είναι αγνώστου πατρός και έχει περιληφθεί και σε μια, αμφίβολης εγκυρότητας, λίστα με παροιμίες: http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/American_proverbs. Για τη σημασία *lemon *"a person or thing that proves to be defective, imperfect, or unsatisfactory; dud" βλ. μεταξύ άλλων κι εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=1793 (όχι, ούτε εγώ συμφωνώ με τη διευρυμένη αντιστοίχιση _lemon = σαπάκι_ κι εκτός ΧΑΑ ). Ιδέες για απόδοση της έκφρασης; TIA! :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2010)

Μια ιδέα:
When life gives you lemons, make lemonade. = *Στην παρτίδα της ζωής παίζεις με ό,τι χαρτιά σου μοιράζει.*


----------



## Zazula (Jul 12, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ, αν και αυτό το χρησιμοποιώ για το play the cards / hand you're dealt. Παρότι οι δύο αυτές εκφράσεις βρίσκονται πολύ κοντά νοηματικά, έχω την αίσθηση πως διαφέρουν λίγο. Στα χαρτιά μπορεί να παίρνεις και κάνα καλό ή κάποιο που τελοσπάντων δεν είναι κακό, αλλά με τα λεμόνια υπονοείται πως είναι όλα αντίξοα. Και, στο φινάλε, και την έκφραση με τα χαρτιά από αγγλόγλωσσα ευφυολογήματα την πήραμε, οπότε γιατί να μην δημιουργήσουμε κάτι εξίσου παραστατικό και για τη λεμονάδα; Εσείς αν διαβάζατε κάτι σε «αν η ζωή σού πετά λεμόνια, φτιάξε λεμονάδα» θα το θεωρούσατε (1) άστοχο, (2) βλακεία, (3) αγγλισμό, (4) ανέμπνευστο, (5) αποδεκτό ή (6) καλό; Ή μήπως υπάρχει περιθώριο να φτιάξουμε κάτι ανάλογο που να είναι πιο κοντά στα καθ' ημάς (αλλά τότε μήπως προδίδουμε το πνεύμα του πρωτοτύπου;...) στο στυλ: «Αν η ζωή σού πετά ντομάτες, φτιάξε κέτσαπ / γεμιστά»;


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2010)

Όταν έχουμε την απαιτούμενη άνεση κινήσεων, είναι ωραίο να μεταφέρεις την κουλτούρα του άλλου στη γλώσσα σου, αρκεί να γίνεται σωστά, να φαίνεται ότι μοιράζεσαι το ωραίο που λέει ο άλλος και δεν καταφεύγεις σε έναν πρόχειρο αγγλισμό. Κάποιες φορές (συχνά στη λογοτεχνία) είναι κανόνας να μεταφράσεις μια παροιμία έτσι που θα την πει π.χ. ο Κρητικός και όχι έτσι που τη λέει στο χωριό του ο Εγγλέζος αναγνώστης.

Με τα λεμόνια μού αρέσει μια διαδικτυακή εκδοχή:
«Όταν η ζωή σού πετάει συνέχεια λεμόνια, πάρ' τα και φτιάξε λεμονάδα!»
Κάποιος άλλος έχει και παραλλαγή:
«Όταν η ζωή σού πετάει λεμόνια ... στίψ' τα στα μάτια των εχθρών σου».

Με τα «λεμόνια» διατηρείς την πραγματολογική χροιά, το κομμάτι της αγγλικής «κουλτούρας». Το πας ένα βήμα παρακάτω αν χρησιμοποιήσεις το νόημα και το προσαρμόσεις στις δικές μας πεπονόφλουδες. Δεν αποκλείεται ωστόσο, αν είναι εύστοχο, να αποκτήσει μια χαριτωμένη δική του αυτοτέλεια. Το «φτιάξε γεμιστά» είναι 100% ελληνικό (σε σχέση με την εκδοχή «κέτσαπ»).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 12, 2010)

Με λίγο ψάξιμο είδα ότι πολλές πηγές αποδίδουν την προέλευση της φράσης _When life gives you lemons, make lemonade_ στον Ντέιλ Κάρνεγκι. Μια και στο παρελθόν έτυχε να ασχοληθώ κάποια στιγμή με τη συγκεκριμένη βιβλιογραφία, θυμήθηκα και πραγματικά βρήκα στο _How To Stop Worrying And Start Living_ την εξής παράγραφο στην αρχή του 17ου κεφαλαίου:

*Chapter 17: If You Have A Lemon, Make A Lemonade*
While writing this book, I dropped in one day at the University of Chicago and asked the Chancellor, Robert Maynard Hutchins, how he kept from worrying. He replied: "I have always tried to follow a bit of advice given me by the late Julius Rosenwald, President of Sears, Roebuck and Company: 'When you have a lemon, make lemonade.' "
That is what a great educator does. But the fool does the exact opposite. If he finds that life has handed him a lemon, he gives up and says: "I'm beaten. It is fate. I haven't got a chance." Then he proceeds to rail against the world and indulge in an orgy of self-pity. But when the wise man is handed a lemon, he says: "What lesson can I learn from this misfortune? How can I improve my situation? How can I turn this lemon into a lemonade?"​
Και η πιο πρόσφατη ελληνική μετάφραση, από εδώ:

*17: Αν έχεις λεμόνια, φτιάξε λεμονάδα**
Όταν έγραφα αυτό το βιβλίο, πέρασα μια μέρα από το Πανεπιστήμιο του Σικάγου και ρώτησα τον πρύτανή του, Ρόμπερτ Μέηναρντ Χάτσινς, πώς κατάφερνε να μη στενοχωριέται. Μου απάντησε: «Προσπαθώ πάντα να ακολουθώ μια συμβουλή που μου έδωσε ο μακαρίτης Τζούλιους Ρόζενγουολντ, ο πρόεδρος της Sears, Roebuck and Company: “Αν έχεις λεμόνια, φτιάξε λεμονάδα”».
Αυτό κάνει κάθε σπουδαίος δάσκαλος. Κάθε ανόητος, όμως, κάνει το αντίθετο. Αν ανακαλύψει ότι η ζωή του έδωσε ένα λεμόνι, σηκώνει τα χέρια ψηλά και λέει: «Νικήθηκα. Είναι το κακό το ριζικό μου. Δεν έχω καμία ελπίδα». Μετά αρχίζει την προσωπική του εκστρατεία ενάντια σε όλο τον κόσμο και καταφεύγει σε ένα όργιο αυτοοικτιρμού. Όταν βρεθεί όμως ένας σοφός άντρας με μια αποτυχία στα χέρια του, αναρωτιέται: «Τι μάθημα μπορώ να κερδίσω από αυτή την ατυχία; Πώς μπορώ να βελτιώσω την κατάστασή μου; Πώς μπορώ να μετατρέψω το λεμόνι σε λεμονάδα»;
_*Η λέξη lemon στα αγγλικά χρησιμοποιείται επίσης ιδιωματικά για την αποτυχία, το ελαττωματικό αντικείμενο, τη «φόλα», την «πατάτα», και ο συγγραφέας παίζει εδώ με αυτήν τη διπλή σημασία._ [Σημείωση στο βιβλίο]​


----------



## daeman (Jul 14, 2010)

Αν η ζωή σου ρίχνει λεμονόκουπες, φτιάξε γλυκό λεμόνι. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 25, 2010)

humoring the patient = παρηγοριά στον άρρωστο (αλλά μου κάνει εντύπωση πόσο λίγα είναι τα αγγλικά ευρήματα)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 3, 2010)

*Speech is silvern, silence is golden*

Χρησιμοποιούμε στα ελληνικά αυτή την παροιμία στην πλήρη μορφή της; Με ποια απόδοση; Και ποια είναι η προέλευσή της;

Σχετικό νήμα εδώ:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=6713


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 12, 2012)

for better or for worse (η γνωστή από τον αμερικάνικο κινηματογράφο και τους όρκους των νυμφευομένων)

παρόμοιες ελληνικές (σε όλες, εννοείται «μαζί»):

στα καλά και στα κακά
στα εύκολα και στα δύσκολα
στα καλά και στα στραβά

--άλλες;--


----------



## Elsa (Jun 12, 2012)

(και) σε καλούς και (σε) χαλεπούς καιρούς
και στις γλυκάδες και στις πικράδες


----------



## Inachus (Jun 13, 2012)

to err on the side of caution = καλύπτω τα νώτα ;;


----------



## Themis (Jun 13, 2012)

Inachus said:


> to err on the side of caution = καλύπτω τα νώτα ;;


φυλάω τον κώλο μου;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 13, 2012)

Inachus said:


> to err on the side of caution = καλύπτω τα νώτα ;;


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?7398-err-on-the-side-of-caution-err-on-the-safe-side


----------



## mortal (Dec 3, 2013)

Zazula said:


> τα μαγαζιά σου είναι ανοιχτά = your fly is open



Ή όπως έλεγε φίλος Άγγλος: You are flying low, αν και δεν μου καθοταν και τόσο καλά όσο το δικό μας, που μπορείς να κάνεις κι ένα αστείο για τον μαγαζάτορα ή και τον καταστηματάρχη.


----------



## daeman (Mar 18, 2015)

nickel said:


> ...
> Ανηφόρα - κατηφόρα, ένα και το αυτό. — Ηράκλειτος
> Όποιος προσθέτει μήνυμα σ' αυτό το νήμα, να μεταφράζει και μία φράση...





daeman said:


> ...
> _*ὁδὸς ἄνω κάτω μία καὶ ὡυτή.*
> The way up and the way down is one and the same.
> La via in su e la via in giù sono una e medesima cosa.
> ...



Αρχαία, αγγλικά, ιταλικά, γαλλικά. Κατρ πουάν. :-D Μπονούς ο Ελιότ.


----------



## daeman (Oct 7, 2020)

Zazula said:


> Η έκφραση είναι: When life gives you lemons, make lemonade.



When life gives you demons, make demonade.








When life gives you lemons instead of demons...


----------

